# helppppppppppppppppppp



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

my mouse i dragging his two front legs when he walks, are they broken? will he die?
i dont have any pocket vets where i live. my little sister (i think) squeezed him when she was playing with him...what can i do for him?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

They might be broken, might be some other damage.
When did the accident happen? Does he show other signs of pain or stress? eating and drinking?


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

hes eating idk about drinking, and he walks/drags around as if i doesnt hurt, hes isnt making pain noise. it happened earlier today


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd give him a few hours to see if he improves, probably wait one night. If he doesn't I'd put him down. 
Three legged mice can do well (i do have one myself), but imho with two useless frontlegs, he'll have difficulties eating, climbing, grooming, etc.

and tell your sister to be more careful with your mice in the future (how old is she?)


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

7, how do i put him down?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

you got a pm


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

wat


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your poor little guy

any vet would be able to put him down for you, or you could do it your slef. If you want to do it yourself you can ask one of the mods for acess to the culling forum there are post there on diffrent methods, but if your not sure about doing it your slef a vet is your best bet.

I can imagin a mouse coping well with two broken frount legs. one maby but not two. Is your sister supervised when she plays with your mice? if not maby start to prevetn anymore accidents.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

pm is a private message. Look on the right hand side of the page, almost in the top right hand corner. You have a button "messages", just klick there.

Any news from your boy?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

There are many vets out there who might even euthanize without charging you. Not enough remember WHY they're vets but it's worth asking. If this happened after a squeeze, then yes, I think putting him to sleep is best.


----------

